# Shark bite



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've shark fished at Pickens over a dozen times and haven't even had a run. Any clues on where at Pickens they are catching them. I've been inside and outside the fort.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sharks can be caught at just about any beach. Depends on bait and how long youre taking it out. This time of year you have to take it further out. I usually do a 600+ yard drop and a 400 or so. 600+ always gets hit


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually fish on the bottom are your baits off the bottom that far out.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes. Rarely float a bait.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Guess I need to pull out the bigger reels. 9/0 aren't gonna cover that kinda of ground and allow 'em to run anywhere especially anything of size.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Not many around.. they stay around the easy food source with is usually south with the cold water we have now.. they are not all gone but just a lot less around now.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

would agree that they are not as numerous as summer or fall for sure. I've caught a few in winter months but notta at Pickens . Could be just the luck of it but gonna try a longer drop see what happens. I got an 8 ft lemon last year . Personally I've never seen one around here. anyone else run across any?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Actually, your probably dropping too far right now


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually fish inside of sandbar or close to it and if they're around usually have found the bait. Gonna try this weekend at johnson beach and take it out there past the bar a ways and keep one closer in


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go further. When you have 5-8 rods out and 2-3 drops over 550+ and those are the only ones getting hit, then yea, thats where they are. Other rods dont even get a click. Same baits. Every shark I have caught, hooked or been a part of has been on id say 550+.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm gonna take em out there got a couple reels that will hold that distance. I'm interested to see what comes up


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Duskies are still around. Buddy got almost an 11fter last night. Oh, and his bait was wayyyy out there. Trust me. Send out a decent sized reel 550+ and do another one say 300yards. 300 MIGHT get hit but will be a lousy sandbar. The quality sharks are out further and trust me if they are around it will get picked up. Ive had bite at 420pm, 1130pm, 1210am, 248am,etc. You need to stay all night to get a good run most likely. Get a big bobo and take it out far. Youll be able to sit on it all night with the way the water temps are.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow that's stout fish the bite times are almost the same as I've been picked up I usually don't get out there til 7 or so but 8pm been a good time as well. Later times in summer. man that a big dusky. Saw one in Destin off the boats 2 years ago weighed 550. Sounds like getin out early before sundown has been good . Another guy said he dropped about 4pm and got ate hour later


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

When talking bait.... Mullet?


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

I mainly use bonito.


----------

